# Newb to the Forum question



## Fizz (Oct 17, 2022)

After trying to get into pedal building a few years ago I gave up due to lack of current info on the web.  I'm relieved to see now, this forum is around and very active.  I've been lurking for a while but taking some advice I have read here I have just placed my first order with Tayda.  I plan on breadboarding some easier OD pedals I am interested in and when I find one I really like I will order the PCB and build it into an enclosure.  

I thought I would start with a pedal I've always wanted to try, the Boss OD-1.  Unfortunately PedalPCB doesn't have one but I found two at AionFX.  Anybody know the difference in the two?








						Corona (Legacy PCB)
					

Build an exact clone of a Boss OD-1 OverDrive pedal, one of the first three Boss compact pedals released in 1977. (Legacy project, newer version coming soon)




					aionfx.com
				











						Parhelion Vintage Overdrive / BOSS® OD-1 Overdrive
					

A precursor to the Tube Screamer known for being the first overdrive effect to utilize diodes in a negative-feedback arrangement for clipping purposes.




					aionfx.com
				




Also, where would be the best place to find a Raytheon RC3403 quad op amp?


----------



## Betty Wont (Oct 17, 2022)

IC NJM3403AD
					

Small Bear Electronics DIY Parts




					smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com
				




lm324 works fine too.

The two versions are for two different enclosures. The first fits in a 1590b, the second in a 125b.


----------



## Fizz (Oct 17, 2022)

Betty Wont said:


> IC NJM3403AD
> 
> 
> Small Bear Electronics DIY Parts
> ...


Thank you and good to know.. also glad to see they are producing new ones.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Oct 17, 2022)

As Betty said, the size of the enclosure is the main thing. The corona is a legacy version PCB though, which means it’s Aion’s old format of PCBs which are a bit less organized to wire up— the Parhelion is from after they standardized their layouts and made them much neater, so the offboard wiring is a lot more efficient and organized. There’s really no reason to go with the corona unless you absolutely need it to be in a slightly smaller enclosure, but it’s worth noting that the corona is designed for a 1590B with side jacks, while the Parhelion is designed for a 125B with top jacks, so it’s not like the smaller enclosure size of the corona will *actually* save you any space on a pedalboard.


----------



## Fizz (Oct 21, 2022)

Just got my Tayda order and am impressed with the quick shipping time and excellent packaging.  I just hope the parts are as good as the rest of the experience.

Anybody ever built the same pedal twice.  Once with Tayda parts and again with higher quality parts and noticed a difference?


----------



## Fingolfen (Oct 21, 2022)

Fizz said:


> Just got my Tayda order and am impressed with the quick shipping time and excellent packaging.  I just hope the parts are as good as the rest of the experience.
> 
> Anybody ever built the same pedal twice.  Once with Tayda parts and again with higher quality parts and noticed a difference?


I've generally gone with a Mouser BOM on just about everything, apart from the Tone Geek Valve Screamer, and I'm getting ready to build one with Mouser parts rather than Tayda... so I'll let you know.


----------



## Fizz (Oct 22, 2022)

Fingolfen said:


> I've generally gone with a Mouser BOM on just about everything, apart from the Tone Geek Valve Screamer, and I'm getting ready to build one with Mouser parts rather than Tayda... so I'll let you know.


Looking forward to hearing what you think as a comparison of the two.

Actually, I just realized that Tayda left some stuff off my order.  I ordered $140 worth of parts after picking about 6 pedals to buy parts for.  I'm not sure everything yet but I know they left off all the wire I ordered.  Maybe I won't be using them again.  I have 12 pages worth of items to check through and see what all is missing.  Hopefully just the wire.  

Are they good at fixing mistakes?


----------



## Feral Feline (Oct 23, 2022)

It's been my experience that Tayda people'll fix any mistakes, but I haven't had any mistakes from them in a few years now. Mind, I ordered a lot to begin with, and have only recently resumed buying from them.

A lot of their inventory has improved — for example, some better knobs, my last order of resistors had sturdier leads; greater selection of specifically pedal-oriented products). For my own builds (and builds for friends), the quality of caps etc is more than adequate. If I were selling pedals, I might invest in better brand-name components. 

It's a bit of a balancing act. If you're just starting out, then you don't want to wreck expensive components as you make mistakes during the learning process. 
On the other hand, if you're only building a few pedals for yourself, I'd say it's worthwhile to splash out and get the best components you can afford. 

I'm aiming for the happy medium. I have a LOT of builds I want to try, so I have to be frugal with component shopping, but at the same time I don't want to repeat my mistake of buying a bunch of budget-jacks (NOT Tayda) that were so flimsy that they're really only "jacks" in name and appearance. Really, they were so bad that I can't even use them in my own personal builds let alone as gift-builds for friends — plug and unplug less than a half-dozen times (if that) and their life-span of usefulness was over — I kid you not, no exaggeration. So, as inexpensive and cheap as they were, that was an expensive lesson. 
Could maybe turn these bad jacks into jewellery, but they'd probably just corrode and fall apart... yup, can't think of a single way they could be useful apart from teaching me a lesson in being not TOO much of a cheapskate.

Anyway, don't write Tayda off your list of suppliers just yet. Besides, there are no one-stop shops. I always wind up having to source parts from different places for one reason or another (specialty items, stuff that's sold out at one shop and still available at another...).


----------



## Fizz (Oct 23, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> It's been my experience that Tayda people'll fix any mistakes, but I haven't had any mistakes from them in a few years now. Mind, I ordered a lot to begin with, and have only recently resumed buying from them.
> 
> A lot of their inventory has improved — for example, some better knobs, my last order of resistors had sturdier leads; greater selection of specifically pedal-oriented products). For my own builds (and builds for friends), the quality of caps etc is more than adequate. If I were selling pedals, I might invest in better brand-name components.
> 
> ...


Just my luck, my first order would have shortages.. it wasn't just the wire it was a few other components.  I spent an hour last night going through everything and found a few more items that were left off.  Glad to hear they will fix their mistakes though.  I haven't heard back from them yet but they probably take the weekends off.


----------



## Feral Feline (Oct 23, 2022)

I hope Tayda sorts you out!

I just got a wrong-size T-shirt from a supplier and was sorted out no questions asked — I'm giving the T-shirt to another PPCBer.

I check all my orders, nobody's immune to occasional mistakes. That's why I find GuitarPCB so frustrating, Barry just sends the stuff without a packing-list included so it's up to the buyer to find the original order, I try to find some screenshot on my computer, keep a list, but... really — all these years and he's still not including a packing list, the only supplier I know of in the pedal game that doesn't.


----------



## Fizz (Oct 31, 2022)

Well Tayda has not sorted this out for me yet.  I was very impressed with their quick shipping and their packaging but they left off several items that I need.  They got back with me two days later asking me if I checked everything well.  I replied back the same day saying I did and they are missing.  It is really hard to miss 60 feet of 22 gauge wire.  I just realized I am actually missing about three more items on top of what I originally told them.  I guess if they ever get back to me I'll just have to eat that.  It's been five days since I've heard from them.. 

.. I think I will use Mouser next time.  Is there a big difference in price?


----------



## szukalski (Oct 31, 2022)

Fizz said:


> .. I think I will use Mouser next time.  Is there a big difference in price?


Massive difference, but it depends on what you're buying and what quantities. Mouser is expensive if you're buying for individual pedals, in bulk it gets better. At commercial bulk it's even better..


----------



## Fizz (Oct 31, 2022)

szukalski said:


> Massive difference, but it depends on what you're buying and what quantities. Mouser is expensive if you're buying for individual pedals, in bulk it gets better. At commercial bulk it's even better..


that might be the difference.  I bought in bulk with Tayda and should have used Mouser maybe... but hopefully in the future I'll be buying a lot less and per pedal.  So I'll just have to average it out and see how much the savings will be.  I'm sure Tayda will get a small order correct.


----------



## Robert (Oct 31, 2022)

It's pretty rare for Tayda to miss something in an order, almost uncanny how accurate they are, but it does happen occasionally.

I've ordered $1000+ orders with literally hundreds of individual one-off components and they don't miss a thing.

Things do happen though, but they _will_ make it right.


----------



## Fizz (Oct 31, 2022)

Robert said:


> It's pretty rare for Tayda to miss something in an order, almost uncanny how accurate they are, but it does happen occasionally.
> 
> I've ordered $1000+ orders with literally hundreds of individual one-off components and they don't miss a thing.
> 
> Things do happen though, but they _will_ make it right.


Good to hear about your confidence in them.  Your orders are way larger than mine.  They must have had a new employee packing my first order.


----------



## Feral Feline (Oct 31, 2022)

Well, nobody's perfect. You missed three items yourself, telling them they missed on your order. 😉

What I find strange is that they missed so much!? One or two small items, okay, but ... 

One of the things that's good about Tayda is no minimums. If you need one resistor amongst a bunch of knobs and pots you order, they'll send you that one resistor with your knobs and pots.


----------



## Joben Magooch (Oct 31, 2022)

Fizz said:


> Just got my Tayda order and am impressed with the quick shipping time and excellent packaging.  I just hope the parts are as good as the rest of the experience.
> 
> Anybody ever built the same pedal twice.  Once with Tayda parts and again with higher quality parts and noticed a difference?


I don't know about comparing vs ultra-high end boutiquey-parts but I have compared some Tayda builds against the "real thing" and found no appreciable differences, at least not that couldn't be accounted for by simple parts tolerances... 
Tommy vs Timmy, Glory Hole vs Morning Glory, Pauper vs Prince of Tone, Minidrive vs FD2 off the top of my head...Maybe JHS, Analogman, Fulltone etc are using "Tayda-quality" parts too, I guess . 
Not enough to justify the cost difference for me, that's for sure.

But yes, I would also say that there are certain components I wouldn't particularly recommend from them - as mentioned some of the jacks and the like are a bit iffy.


----------



## Feral Feline (Oct 31, 2022)

To reiterate, the bad jacks I had were NOT from Tayda, but from a TaoBao supplier. I've had good jacks from a different Taobao supplier, though. 
When you see a super-cheap price you gotta ask yourself, do I feel lucky?


----------



## Fizz (Nov 1, 2022)

They made good today 

I got an email this morning that they were sorry and they shipped the missing items.  I'm really impressed with the company so far.  They took a lot longer to reply and reship than any other company I've worked with but I'm still impressed with them.

PedalPCB forum members.. from what I've read on these forums seem to believe that the parts a person can get at Tayda result with the same audio quality as holy grail parts?

Are there any parts available at Tayda that you all recommend getting elsewhere?  I know AionFX doesn't recommend them for certain items.


----------



## Locrian99 (Nov 2, 2022)

I usually order ic’s, pots, and things I might not have on hand from stompbox parts.    Tayda I ussually order all my caps and resistors but I always order way more than I need for one build.   I’ve even started doing the slow tayda shipping for my caps/resistor orders when I’m getting low on a few things.     This practice may change now that I’ve decided to start doing the powder coated and pre drilled enclosures.


----------



## Robert (Nov 2, 2022)

Folks don't like the slimline DC jacks, I've never had a problem with them personally but enough folks have raised concerns that I'd take it into consideration.

A couple people have reported noise issues with the TL072s, although I've never experienced it myself.

Avoid the 1900H knobs without the brass insert (from _any _supplier_)_.   The only thing they're good for is the set screw.


----------



## cdwillis (Nov 3, 2022)

They may have taken longer because they're on holiday.

Actually that message has been up for like two years it seems like now lol


----------



## readingaregood (Nov 4, 2022)

I have no qualms buying from Tayda for anything they do sell. I stick to alpha pots from Tayda rather than their brand but I personally haven't had issues with any brand of pots. I like to get wima for film caps, wherever I can get them. I tend to get jacks and switches elsewhere just out of brand preference (usually Lovemyswitches or Antique Electronic Supply whenever I'm buying something else). You also won't go wrong if you listen to the guy at AionFX.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 4, 2022)

I buy most of my stuff from Tayda & Mouser.  You can buy WIMA caps from Tayda or Mouser and you'll get the same part.  You have to shop around because most, but not all of the parts Tayda sells are cheaper than Mouser.  Stompboxparts, Smallbear & DigiKey are other good sources.  eBay is hit & miss.  I have gotten some excellent deals there and I have also had to request a refund for other stuff.  Only buy electronic parts from eBay if you know how to test your parts.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 4, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I buy most of my stuff from Tayda & Mouser.  You can buy WIMA caps from Tayda or Mouser and you'll get the same part.  You have to shop around because most, but not all of the parts Tayda sells are cheaper than Mouser.  Stompboxparts, Smallbear & DigiKey are other good sources.  eBay is hit & miss.  I have gotten some excellent deals there and I have also had to request a refund for other stuff.  Only buy electronic parts from eBay if you know how to test your parts.


My DMM doesn't test for capacitance or transistors... Should I look for another one that does or get a different tool that will test for these and ICs?  Or is it not important at all at this stage?


----------



## Fuzz Wizard (Nov 4, 2022)

Fizz said:


> My DMM doesn't test for capacitance or transistors... Should I look for another one that does or get a different tool that will test for these and ICs?  Or is it not important at all at this stage?


I’m also very new to pedal building and electronics in general, and one of the best purchases I’ve made is the function tester from stompboxparts. It’s got a nice bright LED screen and can test transistors and capacitors. I’m not sure exactly how accurate it is, but I haven’t had any issues yet.









						LCR-TC1 Multi-Function Tester
					

Top Quality Parts for Guitar Effects Pedals and DIY Music Devices. Knobs, Pots, Switches, Kits, LEDs, Enclosures, Jacks, Wire, Resistors, Capacitors, Semiconductors




					stompboxparts.com


----------



## Fizz (Nov 14, 2022)

I went ahead and put in another order at Tayda for some more parts I was missing.  They sure are quiet a bit less expensive than other places.  Hopefully they don't leave anything off my order this time.

I went ahead and bought a couple of their PCBs to build too... are they pretty good quality boards?  It sure is easy to pick the parts for the build when buying their PCBs because they give you a link to everything you need.

I had only meant to do a small order so they don't get confused and leave some stuff out but somehow it was $100   Hopefully I'll be set for a while.. as long as I didn't forget anything again.. LOL


----------

